# It's a SECRET



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

:secret: Don't tell anyone, but I just got a call from a young lady in Lancaster PA. Seems there's a box of Hinky Shoot "goodies" headed my way in addition to some emails with "special" attachments.

But what's more exciting is that their new Wish Book is back from the printers and there should be some of them on the way as well. :dancing: :dance: :banana:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Heck I've had that book for over a week.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Save a book for me Lee. :teeth:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Heck I've had that book for over a week.


But you're "special". :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

oooooooo

the big book of archery porn
:drool:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am heading to LAS tonight, guess I will be grabbing one as well. My wife hates that book, it costs her money


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Got mine last Thursday. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Where's mine?:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> oooooooo
> 
> the big book of archery porn
> :drool:


wonder how many of the pages of Prag's are stuck together.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :secret: Don't tell anyone, but I just got a call from a young lady in Lancaster PA. Seems there's a box of Hinky Shoot "goodies" headed my way in addition to some emails with "special" attachments.
> 
> But what's more exciting is that their new Wish Book is back from the printers and there should be some of them on the way as well. :dancing: :dance: :banana:


yeah but have you ordered a real bow yet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> yeah but have you ordered a real bow yet?


Man, I'm just waiting for the day you show up on a Field course, cause I got something for *you* with that bow I got from *you*. Really liking the PE :thumbs_up


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am heading to LAS tonight, guess I will be grabbing one as well. My wife hates that book, it costs her money


I know what you mean...My wife despises that catalog too...that's why I have two of them hidden in secret places


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Where the heck is mine...:noidea:...

With the amount of money I spend there...I should be getting special treatment ...:mad2:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, I'm just waiting for the day you show up on a Field course, cause I got something for *you* with that bow I got from *you*. Really liking the PE :thumbs_up




That's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> That's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


You know I was thinking the same thing, just wasn't going to say it...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> That's funny right there, I don't care who you are.





psargeant said:


> You know I was thinking the same thing, just wasn't going to say it...


Sarge, remember that Wed. we all showed up at BowTies' and TreeMonkey was the only ONE that shot the 3D targets while the rest of us shot Field & FITA?  The man's got it bad. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge, remember that Wed. we all showed up at BowTies' and TreeMonkey was the only ONE that shot the 3D targets while the rest of us shot Field & FITA?  The man's got it bad. :shade:


:nod:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Where the heck is mine...:noidea:...
> 
> With the amount of money I spend there...I should be getting special treatment ...:mad2:


I'll give ya 10:1 odds says I spend a whole lot more there than you.

OH but wait, I do get special treatment so never mind lol.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :secret: Don't tell anyone, but I just got a call from a young lady in Lancaster PA. Seems there's a box of Hinky Shoot "goodies" headed my way in addition to some emails with "special" attachments.
> 
> But what's more exciting is that their new Wish Book is back from the printers and there should be some of them on the way as well. :dancing: :dance: :banana:


Mine's better than yours!!!!!:rock::nyah:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> Mine's better than yours!!!!!:rock::nyah:


That's the one I want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> That's the one I want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't care about the catalog, I just want the price guide!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I don't care about the catalog, I just want the price guide!!!!!


I'll remember that on the way to the Hill while I'm drooling over that I got today. It came in an LAS package with a whole bunch of "goodies" for the Hinky shoot. Got 5 emails from LAS yesterday, each with a $30 gift certificate attached. Also got 3 coupons for Archer's Mark.

Don't know what else Hinky has lined up, but I'm sure there'll be lots more "prizes". :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll remember that on the way to the Hill while I'm drooling over that I got today. It came in an LAS package with a whole bunch of "goodies" for the Hinky shoot. Got 5 emails from LAS yesterday, each with a $30 gift certificate attached. Also got 3 coupons for Archer's Mark.
> 
> Don't know what else Hinky has lined up, but I'm sure there'll be lots more "prizes". :shade:



I thought you were playing golf??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I thought you were playing golf??


Are you drunk "already"? :mg:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are you drunk "already"? :mg:


Nevermind, it was Sarge. I knew I read it in an email somewhere.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll remember that on the way to the Hill while I'm drooling over that I got today. It came in an LAS package with a whole bunch of "goodies" for the Hinky shoot. Got 5 emails from LAS yesterday, each with a $30 gift certificate attached. Also got 3 coupons for Archer's Mark.
> 
> Don't know what else Hinky has lined up, but I'm sure there'll be lots more "prizes". :shade:


hhmmm.. just got a call from Hinky, he has a load of goodies for me to pick up and bring to the hill for him for the Hinky shoot. I wonder if he has an accurate inventory of what I will be picking up. I can't be held responsible if anything happens to get lost between Frederick and Cumberland...lol


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

need an escort?


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Hoo Hoo looks so serious on the cover of the "Wish List." You would never guess he's super duper chill...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> need an escort?


Don't know.. I might now that some of these goons on here know I've got the goods..


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> Don't know.. I might now that some of these goons on here know I've got the goods..


You're the one that spilled the beans!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> :nod:


ok chump


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, I'm just waiting for the day you show up on a Field course, cause I got something for *you* with that bow I got from *you*. Really liking the PE :thumbs_up


only 3 more big 3d shoots then its done for the summer and then we can see about that.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> hhmmm.. just got a call from Hinky, he has a load of goodies for me to pick up and bring to the hill for him for the Hinky shoot. I wonder if he has an accurate inventory of what I will be picking up. I can't be held responsible if anything happens to get lost between Frederick and Cumberland...lol


Hinky sent me a full inventory of what he had and asked that I double check the load (in private) when you got to the Hill. :shade: 



silverdollar77 said:


> need an escort?


Drive careful my friend - see you on the Hill



treeman65 said:


> only 3 more big 3d shoots then its done for the summer and then we can see about that.


Couple of years ago, I got some arrows from Sarge and have been beating him up with them every since. Would sure love the opportunity to do the same to you with the bow I got from you. :teeth:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Where's HINKY been......not a peep out of him this year......

Usually he's here giving everyone a challenge or some smack talk....

orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....did he get banned tooo???????????*

.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Where's HINKY been......not a peep out of him this year......
> 
> Usually he's here giving everyone a challenge or some smack talk....
> 
> ...


No he got all Chewie on us this year.:thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> No he got all Chewie on us this year.:thumbs_do


I knew he would see the light.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hinky sent me a full inventory of what he had and asked that I double check the load (in private) when you got to the Hill. :shade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that does not say much look who you beat :thumbs_do


----------



## TheFarmer (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmmmm.........


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Hinky is at the beach, Hinky will MIA this weekend but he will be in our thoughts. And we are free to say anything we want about him this weekend!


----------

